
34th Chaos Communication Congress Live Streams - lawl
http://streaming.media.ccc.de
======
weinzierl
I don't have much time this year, but the two talks I intend to watch are
_Squeezing a key through a carry bit_ by Filippo Valsorda [1] and
_LatticeHacks_ by Tanja Lange, Nadia Heninger and djb[2].

EDIT: Just saw that there is a talk by Maxim Goryachy and Mark Ermolov:
_Inside Intel Management Engine_ [3], can't miss that one.

[1]
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/9021.htm...](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/9021.html)

[2]
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/9075.htm...](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/9075.html)

[3]
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/8762.htm...](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/events/8762.html)

~~~
FiloSottile
Speaker of the first one here :) thanks!

There’s a stream recording here while we wait for the video release:
[http://streaming.media.ccc.de/34c3/relive/9021](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/34c3/relive/9021)

Let me know if anyone has questions.

~~~
mino
That's a great talk Filippo!

------
Steeeve
The gamification talk currently going on is painting a very effective picture
of China basically taking the most evil position possible with technology.

~~~
Pica_soO
There was a extra credit episode on that. Yes, that is purest evil. The sort
that laughs alone, at night in front of a mirror, because even other evil
shuns such company.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI)

------
StavrosK
Does anyone know how you can actually attend? The talks look interesting and
I'd like to look into going next year, but I spent a few minutes online and on
their site, blog and wiki, and couldn't even find where the damn thing _is_ ,
let alone a ticket website!

It's like they don't want people discovering it, I can't figure out why they
don't have a more accessible marketing website.

~~~
_wmd
CCC is so heavily oversubscribed that there is an insane race every year when
tickets are released, usually involving downtime for the ticketing app. If
finding the app itself already presents too much effort for you (hint:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ccc%20tickets](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ccc%20tickets)
), it's unlikely you'll succeed in acquiring a ticket.

Your best bet is to source one through some affiliated group, if you know of
one, otherwise spend a few hours familiarizing yourself with the ticket app,
and have at least 2 browsers with at least 10 tabs each open on the app ready
for the second a release happens

~~~
relyio
I attended a few years ago (28C3). Had a great time and gave my first
(unofficial) talk ever there. Found people to be supportive and chill; maybe
it had to do with the fact that I was rather young at the time. I don't know.

That said, it is frustrating that they don't release the schedule weeks ahead.
I was seriously thinking about attending but did not go through because
conferences these days tend to have far less technical content than they used
to.

~~~
baby
It's not just about the talks (they are livestreamed afterall, you don't have
to go there to see them).

------
unixhero
A very good set of talks at the congress this year. There's something for
everyone in there. Can't wait to watch the streams. Hope they are persisted.

~~~
this_user
Raw dumps of the streams are usually uploaded within a few hours. Cleaned up
versions will show up over the next couple of days.

~~~
lawl
Raw dumps and timeshift are available immediately:
[http://streaming.media.ccc.de/34c3/relive](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/34c3/relive)

Please use this instead of versions people are dumping on youtube and
monetizing them and then the nicely cut versions not being found anymore
because the algorithm thinks the official CCC version is a reupload.

------
louithethrid
Recommend: Dude, you broke the Future!

~~~
d33
I was on the talk and I found it boring at best. What did you like about it?

~~~
ginko
I found the corporation/AI comparison rather insightful.

~~~
tqdm
Both are basically optimization processes that yield considerable risk and
that are tricky to regulate, but in case of cooperations you still have the
human element: vulnerability/fallibility, social reputation/integration,
slowness/interpretability, empathy. The best policies to mitigating the
respective risks probably are quite different.

------
lifeisstillgood
My question is how can the "advice" in CCC and other open investigations into
state of the tech world be distilled into actionable things for "normal"
techies?

~~~
tazjin
What do you mean by "normal" techies?

Everyone who is here is a "normal" techie. Sure, skill levels and focus areas
vary but there's common shared interests.

Actionable things come out of the conference when someone who listens to a
talk starts thinking and discussing and forming ideas for starting or
contributing to a project. There's no formula to guarantee "success" for that.

------
jarmitage
Anyone got a link to the schedule?

~~~
NiklasMort
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/)

------
krzyk
Will those be available to download after the conference?

~~~
petermonsson
Yes, you can even see the unedited replays

------
mtgx
Would it be possible that maybe for next year they buy everyone much better
microphones? You can barely hear what the speakers are saying.

~~~
sigi45
Haven't listen to the live stream yet but in generall the audio is quite good.
Also most/all of the talks will get subtitles.

